

Ask HN: How Fast Should a Programmer Type? - shawndumas

http://speedtest.10-fast-fingers.com/<p>I am getting a consistent 40wpm/200cps...
======
mikelbring
You type 577 characters per minute You have 101 correct words and you have 6
wrong words

